# classics shown with bit



## afoulk (Apr 8, 2009)

Does anyone have a picture of a classic being shown with a stallion bit.

Arlene


----------



## txminipinto (Apr 8, 2009)

Here ya go. I believe the width of this bit is 3.5".

Close up.


----------



## afoulk (Apr 8, 2009)

Thank you Carin. That is exactly what I am looking for. Where do you find them?

Arlene


----------



## txminipinto (Apr 8, 2009)

Just for Ponies Here is one site I've used. Or try ebay. I did buy the bridle on ebay and paid about $35. Came all the way from England!

I have had so many compliments on this bridle on Happy. Karen Iverson LOVES him in it!


----------



## Keri (Apr 9, 2009)

Prime design tack and Herron's also carries this type of stuff. I'm sure you can find them cheaper on ebay, but you gotta look close at the quality.


----------

